# Rats Need Homes in Arizona ASAP!!



## Dark_Sama (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's the short story, my roommates have told me that if I don't re-home most of my rats, then I'll have to move out within 14 days (and I have no where to go). I'm allowed to keep a couple, but not all of them (they're scared of rats, thats basically the entire story). 
I've got both males and females (and some cages too), I'm keeping a couple of the males, but that's it. 
I have two Siamese doubles rexes (male), one hairless dumbo (female), one agouti dumbo (male), one black and white dumbo (female), five PEWs (two male, three female), three standard ear agouti (one female, two male)....They are all very friendly, and no biters in the group at all.
Please, I need homes for them right away, I don't want to post on craigslist, I'm too scared about what could happen to them on there. It's breaking my heart to have to do this, but I don't know what else to do.
Here's some pictures of my babies:


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm sorry you have to rehome your rats. List the major cities around you so if someone Google "adopt rats in city" they are shown your post. Add you city in headline too if you still can.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Also there are two rat rescues in Arizona, if you contact them they might list you in their Facebook page or website. Might be able to take some in too. http://www.thetravelinrat.org/rescue-list--rat-resources.html


----------

